# Anyone here practice meditation.



## olusteebus (Jan 8, 2015)

How did you learn it?

Does it help you?

Thanks


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

I learned it several years ago, taught by my counselor. I try to practice at least once a day, but sometimes twice. 

It does help me calm my mind and clear my thinking. Sometimes, if I have a particularly difficult work issue to solve, I will take just a few minutes to slow down and more often than not a solution will occur to me or a different way to look at the problem. It does help that I work from home.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 8, 2015)

Prayer and meditation are both important to me. For me as a Christian it is thoughts focused on God's Word found in what we now call the New and Old Testaments. What God reveals about Himself and the plans for His creation.


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 8, 2015)

I used to meditate faithfully twice a day.

I started out listening to cassette tapes and eventually moved to podcasts several years later.
Then I had the opportunity to meditate at a Buddhist temple for a little over a year. I think I learned the most there.

My faith is a very personal and private thing for me and I don't discuss it online. However, I do enjoy that Buddhism can be followed as a religion or as a philosophy of life (without the religious overtones). Meditation is just one small part of it and anyone can do it regardless of religious affiliation or lack there of.

One book I recommend to people who want to learn more about meditation is Change your Mind by Paramananda.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 9, 2015)

I like to meditate while sipping on a nice red. 

I sit on the floor (in the lotus position), close my eyes, take a sip, and then chant... 

OHM...
OHM...
OHM...
{Sip}
OHM...Y.GOD.THATS.GOOD.WINE...
OHM.. 
OHM..

.. and repeat.

It goes a long way toward my getting in touch with my center of being!


----------



## A2 (Jan 9, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> How did you learn it?
> 
> Does it help you?
> 
> Thanks



I do, and I'm currently teaching my 7 year old daughter how to as well. 

Without it I would go mental. I started when I was about her age. I was an angry kid and was introduced to it by a councelor. I've practiced once or twice a week since then with some time off, but when ever I stop I regret it. 

Typically I do anywhere from 10 -90 minutes, with 90 minutes or longer only being done once or twice a year. I once went a little over four hours. It was amazing. 

I find it best to start with breathing exercises. Slow in, slow out. Don't count, but truly feel the breath and try to only understand that at the time. 

Start short. 5 minutes, then increase as you feel you can. Do not push yourself. It comes with time and can not be learned by desire alone. 

The result should not so much be a "nothingness" or a "blank mind" but more appropriately everything, without reservation or judgement. From the rational mind perspective it's like watching a movie frame by frame but not making judgements or thoughts, just allowing it to flow. 

I explain it to my daughter as "Sitting in the back seat of your mind". 

This is just my personal experience with it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow Austin, you make me really want to try it. And now the meditation ads are popping up.


----------



## roger80465 (Jan 9, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow Austin, you make me really want to try it. And now the meditation ads are popping up.



Meditation ads? I wish! Still getting naughtydating.Com ads. You guys are a bad influence on me


----------



## Tenbears (Jan 9, 2015)

I do regularly. I have a sweat lodge, maybe the only one in continuous use east of the Mississippi. I spend 3 hours a week in total silence, with only my thought. I ponder the truths bestowed upon my fathers by our great chiefs, I contemplate how these teachings can make the world a better place for those around me.. Some days the cruelty of today's world weigh so heavy upon my heart I wish I could stay there. When the poisons of civilization drain form our body, and we become close to Our great chief we see the truth clearly.


----------



## A2 (Jan 10, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow Austin, you make me really want to try it. And now the meditation ads are popping up.



I have a good time with it. It's part of our existence that I think gets overlooked. 

Meditation plays into my weak points in that it forces me to be patient, quiet, and mindful. I am none of those things in my real life, but maybe someday!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 10, 2015)

Austin said:


> I have a good time with it. It's part of our existence that I think gets overlooked.
> 
> Meditation plays into my weak points in that it forces me to be patient, quiet, and mindful.



Sounds like something I should be doing. I'm the antithesis of those.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 10, 2015)

I will take everyones suggestions, even Johnt's. Thanks to all. I will report back


----------



## ou8amaus (Jan 10, 2015)

Try reading The Relaxation Response by Herbert Benson. Very interesting read on the science of mediation-mindfulness.


----------



## A2 (Jan 12, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Sounds like something I should be doing. I'm the antithesis of those.



You should give calligraphy a try then. It's meditation in motion. I also twist balloon animals. 

I want hobbies that make me more patient, gentle, and skilled.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 12, 2015)

I googled meditation training online and this is one that came up. I have followed along with this for a couple of days and I am enjoying it. I will continue through this. I feel I am benefiting from it. 

I now want to get to where I am comfortable meditating for more of an extended time. I am only doing it in short spurts now with this program. Sometimes up to probably 5 to 7 minutes. I know that time is not that important but I think to really benefit, you need to be immersed in it for a reasonable time. 

I try to establish a theme while meditating. I want to lose weight and get healthier ( I gained 12 over the holidays) so I am focusing on that along with seeking a peaceful mind as I go through it. 

I will look into those books suggested. 

thanks to all.


----------



## corinth (Jan 12, 2015)

*anyone-here-practice-meditation-*

olusteebus,

It sounds like you are doing fine. 
There are a lot of you tube videos out there, a lot of books and even some biofeedback machines and other stuff

Everyone has given you some good ideas and I am no expert.

It would be nice if you could do it three times a day but working can get in the way. The breathing techniques starting at 10 and then going down to 1(no , you don't have to hold your breath the hold time)LOL

starting slow is pretty typical as it takes time to clear your mind, let the thoughts go through you or use the back seat idea. You can also focus on a thought, a image, a phrase from some spiritual or religious work or just focus on your breath. 

Research has shown that it improves health, lowers blood pressure, improves one's ability to go to sleep....basically, it can do you no harm.They recently showed a 60 minute segment on how it was used with children for pain management.

I am really impressed with Austin...hours? Wow! that is amazing and the fact that you are teaching your children is fantastic.

One of the best times to do it is when you do not think you need to.

If you forget to, do what ever you can when ever you can and what ever method you are comfortable with. 

The fact that you are investigating it I think is great. 

Bravo to you!!!!!!
Corinth


----------



## A2 (Jan 13, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> I googled meditation training online and this is one that came up. I have followed along with this for a couple of days and I am enjoying it. I will continue through this. I feel I am benefiting from it.
> 
> I now want to get to where I am comfortable meditating for more of an extended time. I am only doing it in short spurts now with this program. Sometimes up to probably 5 to 7 minutes. I know that time is not that important but I think to really benefit, you need to be immersed in it for a reasonable time.
> 
> ...



Time comes with practice. I was young when I started so was this desire to push it as far as I could, and I don't think I benefited from it as much as I have as an adult being patient and doing what I can. 

Part of the process is letting go of want, and allowing it to flow.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 15, 2015)

Tenbears said:


> I do regularly. I have a sweat lodge, maybe the only one in continuous use east of the Mississippi....



Nope...


----------



## JohnT (Jan 16, 2015)

Just a couple of cartoons....


----------

